# Look what the wife dragged in....



## Stradawhovious (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, unbeknownst to me, my wife decided to bring home a new pet.  I'm not a fan of cats, not even a little.......  but she did let me name it, and it is a good excuse to set up my photo stuff....

Meet Mosin, the newest addition to the Strad family, against my better judgement.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 14, 2012)

I hate cats but damn, he's cute.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 14, 2012)

I like cats because I hate rats.  Oh and you don't have to do anything with them they take care of themselves and the girls can play in the yard and I dont' have to clean up "cat poop"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 14, 2012)

I used to hate cats, till one stole my :heart:.

What a cutie!


----------



## calicozac (Jun 14, 2012)

He is a cutie.

Here's my Jackie.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, my wife just got a call from the person she bought the kitten from. Apparently, the kitten we brought home is the one her [adult] daughter wanted, and asked if we would return it for a different one. 

The answer was a resounding no. My dog has already taken a shine to her, and I refuse to take toys away from my dog.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2012)

Every life should have nine cats.


Here's #s 8 and 9 for me:


----------



## TamiAz (Jun 14, 2012)

What a cutie...How can you not love that little face??


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 14, 2012)

He looks delicious!

:taped sh:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 14, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> He looks delicious!
> 
> :taped sh:



Not now...... She's much too small.    

I'm feeding her nothing but beer and oatmeal and massaging her with Sake.  Give it a few months.

THEN she will be delicious.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 14, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Yeah, my wife just got a call from the person she bought the kitten from. Apparently, the kitten we brought home is the one her [adult] daughter wanted, and asked if we would return it for a different one.
> 
> The answer was a resounding no. My dog has already taken a shine to her, and I refuse to take toys away from my dog.



that sucks...when I was 3 we adopted the last puppy of a litter, and about a week later the previous owner came to my house crying (or so my mum tells me) because she missed him and wanted him back. Of course my mum had 3 chilndren who had fallen deeply in love with him and had to say no...

the kitty is adorable, btw...we adopted ours after finding him malnourished and mum-less and he has been with us for 14 years


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 14, 2012)

yerlem said:


> that sucks...



Yeah, for the previous owner.... they aren't getting the kitten back. Kind of a matter of principle. The kids haven't met the thing yet (still on a trip to Florida), and they are already head over heels for it.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 14, 2012)

Mosin is adorable!  Good for you and your wife.

Silverbell - rescued about 8 years ago.  This is her usual pose.




Jasper - rescued 2009 at about 4 weeks old, RIP from FLV 2010.




Zoe - rescued last year.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 14, 2012)

0_o I think Zoe needs an exorcist...


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh you know I'm going to have to go there:  







And I did...


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

480Sparky, that's an impressive shot....

Here's Mr. Max the Mighty Murder of Mice and Birds....in the last 6 months he's killled 29 mice and 5 birds. 
Letting out a sigh, I gave each any ocean burial, he was not pleased to say the least.


----------



## Dominantly (Jun 29, 2012)

Thats a great shot ^


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 30, 2012)

So the wife dragged in dinner?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 30, 2012)

What a great name, Mosin.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 30, 2012)

Tassen


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you Dominantly...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jul 22, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> What a great name, Mosin.



hellz yea it is!


----------



## irishguy0224 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is my parent's cat, we got him 16 years ago and he is still kick'n. Starting to show his age though.


----------

